# wtd if python bites



## Bretsta (Feb 13, 2010)

hey people, just curious as to what people's methods are to have a python release it's grip when it decides to bite. currently got the beginners python (spotted) and it's only bitten once, and was defensive, so bit and let go just as quick. wanna make the move to a bigger python (woma not much bigger) but more than likely a diamond. haven't handled many large snakes, and bites are obviously inevitable. 

just wondering if a large python bites and holds on, whats the safest way (for the python) and most effective way to have it release. are there any safety precautions, or things you should have in place prior to handling in case it does decide to bite.

everyone will have different methods and opinions, and I'm happy to hear them all from more experienced keeps to find one I'm comfortable with.

feel free to post some nice bite pics while your at it if you wish.

thanks in advance for any advice. 

Brett


----------



## naledge (Feb 13, 2010)

I've heard:
Push into their mouth, as pulling will rip the teeth out.

and

Dunk in bucket of water.


----------



## whcasual79 (Feb 13, 2010)

i've heard putting them under a tap of running water ... don't know how much that will work though


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 13, 2010)

i have worked with a large collection of pythons and in captive institutions the main method to getting them to release after latching on is simply methylated spirits in a spray bottle,sprayed onto them and they release.Recently i had a carpet latch onto me at home and i reached for a bottle of brutt 33 after shave and poured a few drops onto affected area and it released!! and me and my snake smelt nice after LOL


----------



## Bretsta (Feb 13, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i have worked with a large collection of pythons and in captive institutions the main method to getting them to release after latching on is simply methylated spirits in a spray bottle,sprayed onto them and they release.Recently i had a carpet latch onto me at home and i reached for a bottle of brutt 33 after shave and poured a few drops onto affected area and it released!! and me and my snake smelt nice after LOL




lol, i've heard the metho one before, the Brute it new though. Lucky i keep some in stock, lol.

So i take it then this doesn't harm them (the metho). last person i heard it from used it on a bhp, and by memory said she put it in the corners of it mouth. does this sound right? or are you suggesting to put it closer to where the teeth are for better effect?

cheers for the advice


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 13, 2010)

yes sprayed into there mouth,or a couple of drips of aftershave aunty got me for christmas worked on this occasion lol
i have run pythons under the tap latched on before and also in a bucket of water and more often than not the buggers hang on.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Feb 13, 2010)

few methods I use... Blow air into their mouth, dunk them in water or under running water (tap, shower etc) or just wait it out... It's not gonna get much more painful than the start, but there'll be more chance for pictures + extra blood


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 13, 2010)

last timee one of my spotteds held on and coiled , i just left it on there - she let go after 10 mins .


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 13, 2010)

a drop of listerine works great


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 13, 2010)

my woma latched onto me
just filled up the sink, dunked him in, he let go within a minute
then he was all good again ! easy peasy


----------



## justbrad (Feb 13, 2010)

This happened last sat nite . Tried putting him under running cold water, didnt work... Had to get the mrs to hold him while i opened his mouth up and off. First time i've been coiled to, normally just had bhp's try and headbut me and hatchy's bluffing...


----------



## bigfrog (Feb 13, 2010)

dam that looks bad lol


----------



## Bushfire (Feb 13, 2010)

You probably made it worse by trying to physical open its mouth, best bet would be to use any of the above mentioned methods. When I use the running water method I dont just let it trickle on the snake I normally have it almost fully on and the pressure of the water normally makes them retreat. When all else fails (extremely rare) I would wait it out


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 13, 2010)

lemon juice. 1 or 2 drops of lemon juice dose the job or just wait for them to let go. they can stay like that forever =)


----------



## the_tsar (Feb 13, 2010)

antaresia_boy said:


> few methods I use... Blow air into their mouth, dunk them in water or under running water (tap, shower etc) or just wait it out... It's not gonna get much more painful than the start, but there'll be more chance for pictures + extra blood


 

Air blowing works on my GTS, altho not a python. Works for geckos too sommetimes


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 13, 2010)

water works most of time


----------



## Jasspa (Feb 13, 2010)

Unfortunately the question you have to ask is, What is going to work for _this_ snake? Because what works for one snake, might not work for another.
I have found that _most _snakes will let go when they are run under cold water. I personally am not keen on the metho idea. People have suggested it being bad for the snake, and I don't know either way, so I don't like to use it, just in case.
Sometimes tickling the top of the head works, sometimes tickling the corners of the mouth also works. 
The only trick that works 100% of the time... is wait till their done


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 13, 2010)

I keep a bottle of ISOCOL......kills two birds with one stone, they let go cause its an alcohol base and I can clean my wound up ...


----------



## antaresia_boy (Feb 13, 2010)

I wouldn't use any chemicals to do it, but that's just me.


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 13, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I keep a bottle of ISOCOL......kills two birds with one stone, they let go cause its an alcohol base and I can clean my wound up ...



dont forget the bundy


----------



## dansocks (Feb 13, 2010)

cold running tap water has always worked for me


----------



## Bretsta (Feb 13, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I keep a bottle of ISOCOL......kills two birds with one stone, they let go cause its an alcohol base and I can clean my wound up ...




lol. like your thinking.

Thanks everyone for the reply's. Very helpful!!!

Cheers,

Brett


----------



## Elapidae1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Stick your hand and the snake in the freezer apparently it works but ive never had to try


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 13, 2010)

naledge said:


> I've heard:
> Push into their mouth



Isn't that for dogs?  :lol:


----------



## Perkele (Feb 13, 2010)

from my experience with other sankes, i just leave them. they soon get bored and fall off. my baby has only bitten me once and i just unwound her and put her near the mouse she was mistaking me for.


----------



## Aardvark (Feb 13, 2010)

i read somewhere on this site that Bundy works well. And after you have a very happy snake.


----------



## Bretsta (Feb 14, 2010)

Aardvark said:


> i read somewhere on this site that Bundy works well. And after you have a very happy snake.



lol. funny, but i think i'll stick with the water or metho options, lol.


----------



## geckoman1985 (Feb 14, 2010)

wel the old how do i get this damm thing of me trick lol i found that any alcohol will work in light spray lso try running water wht ever you do dont try to pull or pri it of you as there teeth face the back of there mouths and ding this will make the wound worse it all so may heart the snakes jaw arfter getting them off run your hand under the warmest water you can handle this will do two thing kill any bactira in the wound and also help to contral bleeding check arfter that that there are no teeth left in your skin it also pay to check that you have not done any damige to the snake as some times there jaws may not be sitting in the right possition 
ihave heard of people breaking jaws of there snae from this i been bitten by meny pythons over the years and never got infectoins or any thing i have how ever found teeth in my skin lol 
​


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 14, 2010)

anything sour will get snakes off


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 14, 2010)

They will let go when they have had enough.

I my opinion, pouring water on them, on spraying metho or after sahve etc on them is just going to cause them stress. I can't imagine a little bit of metho or after shave will be good for them either if it gets into their mouths.


Just let them decide when to let go.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 14, 2010)

You dont have to put it in their mouth ...you just soak a cotton ball with the alcohol and put it near their mouth and nasal area ...the smell of it is enough to make them let go ...and like I said, then you have a swab ready to clean the bite with


----------



## Perkele (Feb 14, 2010)

or just give in and let it have it's way wtih/eat you.


----------



## schizmz (Feb 19, 2010)

Credit card guys.. slide it under the front teeth it releases..simple.


----------



## Hominid (Feb 19, 2010)

i find running cold water over them to be pretty useless most of the time but if you change the water from cold to warm suddenly then i find this seems to do the trick, i assume that because snakes are so sensitive to their temperature serroundings that the sudden charge is enough to make the snake release.



> They will let go when they have had enough.
> 
> I my opinion, pouring water on them, on spraying metho or after sahve etc on them is just going to cause them stress. I can't imagine a little bit of metho or after shave will be good for them either if it gets into their mouths.
> 
> Just let them decide when to let go.


would you let a hungry 8 foot carpet python deside to let go when it wants too if it has mistaken your hand for a meal and proceeds to eat its captured meal, i've seen this happen to a mate and the snake started eating his hand, got it under warm water the snake let go, i think thats less stressfull then the snake trying to regurgitate an arm arfer it realises its made a mistake.


----------



## ajdixon (Feb 19, 2010)

i've heard alcohol is good. some for the snake and some for you! haha. normal drinking alcohol wont do any damage to the snake if you only use a few drops, it's more the smell and taste that'll put them off.


----------



## billiemay (Feb 19, 2010)

Hehe I must have had yummy smelly hands last night and I was holding my stimmy and she started sniffing my fingers and then opened her mouth to bite. She did this three times and each time I blew into her face which made her stop straight away.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Feb 19, 2010)

geckoman1985 said:


> wel the old how do i get this damm thing of me trick lol i found that any alcohol will work in light spray lso try running water wht ever you do dont try to pull or pri it of you as there teeth face the back of there mouths and ding this will make the wound worse it all so may heart the snakes jaw arfter getting them off *run your hand under the warmest water you can handle this will do two thing kill any bactira in the wound and also help to contral bleeding *check arfter that that there are no teeth left in your skin it also pay to check that you have not done any damige to the snake as some times there jaws may not be sitting in the right possition
> ihave heard of people breaking jaws of there snae from this i been bitten by meny pythons over the years and never got infectoins or any thing i have how ever found teeth in my skin lol


 
I actually don't agree with this 100%. Hot water on an open wound will encourage it to bleed more. Once you've rinsed it you should put ice on it or at least run it under cold water to slow the blood flow till it starts to clot.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 19, 2010)

Someone told me that crying like a little girl works, but to date, I've had no luck with this technique. Cold water works, just need to get it in the mouth a bit, works for me every time. As Redbellybite said, a drop or two of metho NEAR the nose works as well. Blowing in the mouth also works very well, just remember to have a grip behind the head or your face may be the next target! With that method, i have the grip, push forward just a tad to break the seal of the mouth and create an opening to allow for air to be blown in.


----------



## adfel (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been told a couple of ways. The first is to try sprying water in their face (this works well before pulling them out of their feeding container when they are still in feeding mode as it gives them a bit of a shock) and the other is if they bite uncoil them if they ahve coiled around you then gently release their jaw from you...


----------



## adfel (Feb 19, 2010)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Someone told me that crying like a little girl works, but to date, I've had no luck with this technique. .


 

I don't think the snake is really going to care if u are crying like a girl.... Do U???? 
Try crying like a little boy that might work..... Every one knows women are tougher than men... Even pythons!!!!


----------



## melgalea (Feb 19, 2010)

on the odd occasion one wishes to bite and wrap my arm up i usually head to the laundry and fill the tub up with cold water and submerge my arm, they soon release to come up for breath, then i grip around the back of there neck and undwind them from my arm. 
it has worked everytime, best method is to not get bitten. 
cheers
mel


----------



## longqi (Feb 19, 2010)

First question is why did the snake bite you??
You need to answer that so you avoid the bites in future

Secondly I would never use any unneeded chemicals on a snake unless under vets supervision
Bucket of water and submerge the head works every time it is neccessary


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 19, 2010)

As was said already ..rubbing alcohol or drinking what ever takes ya fancy ...
Is not to be put inside the snakes mouth!!!!!! ..just soak a bit on cotton wool and place near the nasal /mouth area ...it makes them let go rather quick and they tend not to take another swipe as the smell is still on your arm/leg whatever its latched on too ...some snakes do bite ,not for anything you have done to provoke etc ...not all snakes are placid darlings ...doesn't mean the keeper is incompetent ...

Immersing in water isn't fool proof ...some wont care and will continue to hold on and keep chewing and constricting ,and while a small snake might not be to much of a bother ...try and tell someone that has a 9 foot Olive wrapped around their arm and squeezing the Bjebus out of them whilst chowing down .." OH matey just wait it out it will be all over soon " ...alcohol works quick ,as you know yourself, if you take a good wiff of it ....but each to their own ...


----------



## BiteAndSqueeze (Feb 19, 2010)

I've never found water to work. Tried it a number of times but no success. I wear welding gloves now. Gone are the days when my snakies would do a quick tag and release. If they bite now they latch on and constrict. At 6 & 7 ft they can make a nice mess. The alcohol/aftershave etc sounds interesting. I will keep some handy. I find gloves the safest way.


----------



## bpb02 (Feb 19, 2010)

i have read that womas dont really wrap and constrict it this true? i have never seen one feed, but i am picking one up tomorrow so i will soon find out i guess.


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 22, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> You dont have to put it in their mouth ...you just soak a cotton ball with the alcohol and put it near their mouth and nasal area ...the smell of it is enough to make them let go ...and like I said, then you have a swab ready to clean the bite with



I didn't put it in their mouth, people saying spray them with it and some may end up in the snakes mouth.
I tried the cotton ball trick with my 6ft BHP when he got my hand and wouldn't let go, it made him bite even harder. Thats why I let them tire them selves out and let go when they want to.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 22, 2010)

craig.a.c said:


> I didn't put it in their mouth, people saying spray them with it and some may end up in the snakes mouth.
> I tried the cotton ball trick with my 6ft BHP when he got my hand and wouldn't let go, it made him bite even harder. Thats why I let them tire them selves out and let go when they want to.


 you have a 'special' one craig  :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:........


----------



## kippa (Mar 1, 2010)

dont put metho in its mouth just a little bit around to throw there smell off and also just wait for them to let go safest way....


----------

